# Apple et Obsolescence programmée.



## Deleted member 1146516 (5 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 

IOS 13 va bientôt sortir mais je ne sais pas si je dois l’installer. Je suis hésitant. 

Des études montrent que Apple ralentie les IPhones avec les mises à jour. D’ailleurs, ils ont avoué que le X et le 8 sont déjà à la moitié de leurs capacités maximum. Ils ont 1 ans ! 

D’ailleurs ils sont en procès. Et le directeur nous a apparement fait un « censuré » d’honneur.

Et du coup ma question est : Est-ce que je bloque toutes les mises à jours futurs, ou je les installe ?

Et quel est votre avis au sujet de l’obsolescence programmée chez Apple ? Ou les autres.
Merci [emoji4]


----------



## aurique (5 Juin 2019)

ça faisait longtemps ......


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2019)

Zzzzzzz ..... qui me parle ?
Rendez-Nous les boules rouges!


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juin 2019)

Voilà un titre original.


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2019)

C'est pas plutôt : Obsolescence et apple ?


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2019)

J'ai acheté un calendrier , il n'a fonctionné qu'une année, encore obsolescence programmée


----------



## Dead head (5 Juin 2019)

ThomasMG a dit:


> (…) Des études montrent que Apple ralentie les IPhones avec les mises à jour. D’ailleurs, ils ont avoué que le X et le 8 sont déjà à la moitié de leurs capacités maximum. Ils ont 1 ans !
> 
> D’ailleurs ils sont en procès. Et le directeur nous a apparement fait un « censuré » d’honneur.
> 
> ...



Des preuves et des aveux. Bravo ! L'iPhone X et le 8 ont deux ans, pas un.

Mon iPhone X fonctionne toujours très bien, il est loin d'être à la moitié de sa capacité maximum.

Pour éviter l'obsolescence programmée, jetez bien vite votre iPhone avant qu'il ne devienne obsolète ! Ou bien, pour ne plus écrire tant de bêtise, tenez-vous informé sur iGen.


----------



## daffyb (5 Juin 2019)

Mode_PopCorn = ON


----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (5 Juin 2019)

Je vois que ce sujet n’est pas pris au sérieux ou simplement c’est interdit de parler de ça avec des fanboys D’Apple x) 

Oue bas je vais demander sur FRandroid ou SamsungFanboy [emoji23] 

Non sérieux, vous n’avez pas d’avis impartiales ?

Déjà que mon IPhone XS Max a été remplacé au bout de 6 mois car il ne marchait plus après une mise à jour de IOS 12.2... Je me pose maintenant des questions. 
Et les médias sont généralement payés pour dire un avis payés. Donc Igen = Fanboy Apple x) 
J’idolâtre pas des marques comme des dieux comme eux.

Sans dec, personne ne peut répondre de manière censée ?


----------



## litobar71 (5 Juin 2019)

tu te feras une opinion par toi-même en sauvegardant, installeras la nouvelle mouture et testeras, en général tu disposes de quelques jours pour revenir en arrière. 
avec ces appareils de + en + sophistiqués et les utilisations de chacun rien ne vaut sa propre expérience.


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2019)

Je sais pas si je suis fanboy, mais mon iPhone 6S Plus fonctionne très bien, je l'utilise journellement.
J'ai également un MBP17 2009 qui se porte comme un charme et est en parfait état.
On pourrait toujours dire qu'il tombe sous l'obsolescence programmée, puisqu'il ne peut accueillir Mojave? Mouai. 
D'ailleurs, en cherchant un peu j'ai réussi à installer Mojave, ce n'est pas ma machine de boulot tout de même, 2009 ça date.
J'utilise des Mac plus recents.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Juin 2019)

Je suis d'accord avec @subsole , mon iMac mid 2011 avec ses 16 Go se porte comme un charme malgré de n'avoir pu le passer sous Mojave, en 8 ans mon seul achat a été un SSD, alors son obsolescence programmée sera quand je l'aurais décidé et j'ai quelques petits jeunes de mon entourage qui n'attendent que de le récupérer (va falloir coucher ça sur un testament, j'ai pas envie de passer à la télé ).
De plus, persuadé que mon iPad Air 2 ne passerait pas iOS 13 (iPadOS), et là bonne nouvelle (même si il ne va pas exploiter la totalité de os).
Alors obsolescence programmé.............


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Juin 2019)

ThomasMG a dit:


> Je vois que ce sujet n’est pas pris au sérieux ou simplement c’est interdit de parler de ça avec des fanboys D’Apple x)
> 
> Oue bas je vais demander sur FRandroid ou SamsungFanboy [emoji23]
> 
> ...



Salut,

J'ai un iPhone SE qui tourne nickel sous iOS 12.3.1. La batterie est mode _gestion des performances_. C'est à dire que mon OS est un peu ralenti (je ne sens même pas la différence) pour que je continue à utiliser mon appareil un peu daté (sorti en 2016) plus longtemps avec des OS récents. Et à ce jour, je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi des gens ont gueulé (et même intenté des procès) contre ça en parlant d'obsolescence programmée ! Apple qui fait en sorte que ses utilisateurs puissent continuer à utiliser un iPhone plus longtemps, c'est de l'obsolescence programmée ? C'est moi il y a vraiment quelque chose de ne pas logique là dedans ?

Pour en revenir à la question initiale : je ferai la mise à jour vers iOS 13. Tu as eu une mauvaise expérience avec un XS ... qui était sûrement dû à l'appareil plus qu'à l'OS, sinon une simple restauration aurait suffi plutôt qu'un changement du bidule.

Enfin, si tu veux un médias pas payé en dehors de MacG dans son ensemble (vous êtes payés par Apple, vraiment ?), je te conseille la chaine Youtube Nowtech, entre autres.

a+


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2019)

ThomasMG a dit:


> Sans dec, personne ne peut répondre de manière censée ?


Disons que : 
*La Terrasse*
Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2019)

c'est ici l'ultra flood ?

/blast sly54


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Juin 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons que :
> *La Terrasse*
> Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !



A mince, ma réponse était trop sérieuse alors ...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Juin 2019)

alors faut déplacer le sujet


----------



## daffyb (5 Juin 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> (vous êtes payés par Apple, vraiment ?)


et grassement en plus !!!


----------



## daffyb (5 Juin 2019)

https://ours.macg.co/


----------



## ze_random_bass (5 Juin 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> et grassement en plus !!!



Vous recrutez ? Je suis un fanboy qui vénère les pommes croquées, Steve Jobs et Tim Cook ! Je promets de ne faire aucune réponse sensée et de ne faire que des articles élogieux qui commenceront tous par _De tous temps, Apple a été la meilleure marque de produits informatiques de l'histoire ..._


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disons que :
> *La Terrasse*
> Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


*On ferme !*


----------

